# Official Pacers at Bulls Saturday December 13, WGN



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Will be shown on the superstation. 

Pacers, 105-Bulls 88.


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

I think I'll go out with my firneds tonight and have a good time. Instead of wasting my time with this team. I know they're going to lose whether close or not. It's such a shame that we can't even think they're going to win a game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers - 96
Bulls - 87

EC - 19


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Pacers 96

Bulls 77

 

Artest will shut down Crawford.

If Crawford can have a good game against Artest, it will be a good sign.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Pacers 97, Bulls 85


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

the pessisism has officially started. With Gill and Curry possibly out with flu like symptoms (Suntimes I think reported it) I too am going with Indy

Indy 100
Bulls 94

Closer game tonight. Kirk Hinrich with a career high 20 tonightl.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

An *** rape:

Pacers 101
Bulls 88


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Pacers 104
Bulls 89

Artest lights em up tonight.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm 2-3. This one is an easy one. Even if the "good, hustling" Bulls show up they don't stand a chance. We are going to get *****-slapped on the boards.

Pacers 102
Bulls 86

(can you type *****-slapped or is that a no-no?)

Who really cares who the high scorer is anymore??!!??

This is depressing.

Edit: I guess you can't!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Pacers 105
Bulls 89

After a full game of Ron Artest, Jamal is seen after the game curled up in a ball sucking his thumb. 

Yuck. I think this one is going to be ugly.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers 101 
Bulls 77 

I give up, this team is hopeless


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Indiana 130, Chicago 79.

Hey, we won 140-89 last year, both defenses are better now so I figure both teams will score 10 less points.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pacers 101
Bulls 84


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think we will there will be a Eddy Curry sighting tonight :yes: 

Crawford normally torches the Pacers and were playing at home .

Harrington might not play and the Pacers really dont have much outside shooting .

Bulls win 

97-91


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pacers 98
Bulls 91

Jermaine 24, 14
Hinrich 14, 8


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pacers 174
Bulls 36

Curry with 2/2/1 on 8% shooting
Pollard with the best performance of his career


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

103-82 

Pacers win
Fizer 16



Prediction- Fans will start cheering for Artest when the Bulls are down 20+ with 3 min left in the game.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Pacers 174
> Bulls 36
> 
> ...



The sad thing is at least one or maybe two of those predictions will come true.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

THIS GAME IS ON NATIONAL WGN!!! I get to watch this. Even though I need to be studying for a final tomorrow and writing a big paper. But the bulls come first.

I think because I'm watching, the Bulls win this one and make up for losing to the Bucks last night.

Bulls-98
Pacers-94

Crawford-55


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pacers 98
Bulls 92

Hinrich 21


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

hopkins ko's joppy
rockman win a dec against ruiz
spinks upsets mayorga
oh wait these are preditions of the ppv fights i'm gonna watch tonight instead of the beat down the pacers are gonna lay on the cows.err i mean bulls
pacers-200
bulls-2


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

I think the Bulls will show up true to form.

Pacers 116
Bulls 75


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the bulls need kirk to play big in this one...if he cant he needs to sit 

kenny anderson doesn't play much D and tinsley doesn't even play anthony johnson ,he's no scrub but he's no good either , i feel very confident in the half of the game JC is at point guard he torches this duo 

and in the 4th kirk needs to do it too if he can and i will show faith in him and predict he will bulls can squeak this one out 

bulls win 91-87

jc high scorer 25


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Pacers 103
Bulls 90


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls are money on saturdays on WGN.... they seriously were WAY above .500 last year when they played on saturdays on WGN... someone find the stat I know it's out there!!

Bulls-103
Pacers-97


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Bulls are money on saturdays on WGN.... they seriously were WAY above .500 last year when they played on saturdays on WGN... someone find the stat I know it's out there!!
> 
> Bulls-103
> Pacers-97


:laugh: I guess it's about that time that we really start reaching for anything...

I didn't find last year's stats, but we're 1-3 so far this season on Saturday night WGN games. At first glance, it may seem like that kills your theory, but sadly that's actually a higher winning percentage than our overall record! Hawk, you're right, chalk this one up!

Bulls - 98
Pacers - 97

Eddy w/33


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers - 102
Bulls 93

High Scorer Crawford 26


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Pacers: 90.
Bulls: 77.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> the bulls need kirk to play big in this one...if he cant he needs to sit


If Kirk somehow doesn't have a big game, then why sit the best perimeter defender on the team -- one who also happens to realize that if his shot isn't falling, he needs to do other things (pass, rebound, direct the offense) for the team to have its best chance of winning? Wouldn't that ultimately be detrimental to the team? Maybe it would just be detrimental to Crawford's playing time.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kirk somehow doesn't have a big game, then why sit the best perimeter defender on the team -- one who also happens to realize that if his shot isn't falling, he needs to do other things (pass, rebound, direct the offense) for the team to have its best chance of winning? Wouldn't that ultimately be detrimental to the team? Maybe it would just be detrimental to Crawford's playing time.


because kenny A doesn't even look to shoot most of the time so its pointless to say he needs to be stopped ...anderson's job is to get the ball to other people 

but anderson is weak defensively a good player should be able to take advantage of this 

I'll put it like this if kirk is doing nothing on the offensive end then the bulk of the bulls offense has to be by virtue of JC vs. artest 

take kirk out and its JC vs. kenny A 

which is better for the bulls ?

thats why i say kirk has to exploit this matchup ...if he doesn't he shouldn't be out the because crawford surely will


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls Win A Lot On WGN Superstation..

Bulls - 102
Pacers - 99


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>max6216</b>!
> hopkins ko's joppy
> rockman win a dec against ruiz
> spinks upsets mayorga
> ...


Wow, that's a pretty good card. I wasn't even aware that was tonight. Hopkins and Mayorga are two of my favorite fighters ! 

As for the game, hopefully the Bulls come out and play with a little fire. Last night after their uninspired effort, I fell asleep during the 2nd quarter and woke up this morning at 9. 

I would like to see a change in the lineup. Get Linton Johnson the hell out of there. Go with Hinrich, Crawford, AD, Fizer, and Gill to start out. Curry needs a wake up call, maybe sitting will do it.

Pacers 105 Bulls 90


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls - 96
Pacers - 95


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers 110
Bulls 90
Crawford high scorer


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pacers 102
Bulls 81


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Bulls 91
Pacers 99


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Indy 101
Bulls 95

Damn, and I'll be there, too. First time I've gone against the Beloved. This time I really do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Pacers 110 Bulls 85

I don't feel good about this one.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Ick.

Pacers 94
Bulls 74


ps - Anyone watching TV right now (until 8pm CST) can switch over to The Price is Right on CBS and watch a guy I know from college, Dan Mostead, become their all-time winnings leader!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers 102
Bulls 89

Gimme ribs.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Target practise for the Pacers 

113 - 86


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Pacers 92 Bulls 78


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Lebron James has 20 points at the half against the celtics tonight.

So does Paul Pierce.

Keep an eye out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*And now the starting lineup for your chicago bulls!*

Davis
JYD
Curry
Hinrich
Crawford

Pacers:
Artest
O'Neal
Foster
Anderson
Miller


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have their best 5 players on the court to start the game for once.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I like this starting lineup. Let's go.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mixing up the starting lineup a bit

Kirk Hinrich
Jamal Crawford
Jerome Williams
Antonio Davis
Eddy Curry

Lets get off to a good start tonight


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls have their best 5 players on the court to start the game for once.


Spacing is going to be a problem with that starting 5. but might as well try anything. Lint shouldnt see the light of day


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers win the tip. Ball kicked out of bounds. Foster to cutting artest, missed the layup.

Bulls push it up court with Hinrich at PG. Inside to Davis. he had it blocked. He gets it back, kicks to Jamal for the open 3 and good!

3-0


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers feed O'Neal on the right block, his hook shot is no good.

Bulls get it to AD on the left block. He takes a fadaway umper, no good.

Miler goes down the lane and hits the running jumper.

Bulls feed Curry inside for the soft layup.

O'Neal shoots from the right wing and misses.

5-2 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich and Jerome Williams run the screen roll. JYD in the lane, has his pass stolen, Anderson goes the length of the court and scores on the break over Hinrich.

Hinrich's pass stolen by artest, he goes the length of the court, misses the layup, but Pacers get the tip.

6-5 Indy

Hinrich misses an open 3 from the top of the key.

Anderson gets it on the left baseline on Hinrich, fakes, gets Kirk up in the air, initiates contact, almost makes the shot. He'll go to the line.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Did Johnny Red just say Artest overplays? If he overplays, then we need to re-evaluate...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Bulls start their offense too far up the court. They need to get a little closer to throw the entry pass.

I like the starting lineup. Worry about who we'll have on the bench.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I like this lineup a lot. Did Skiles say anything about the change before the game or was it a surprise? I haven't been on the board today yet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anderson missed the 1st FT
Hit the 2nd

7-5 Indy

Kirk pushes it up court. He hits Craw on the left baseline, he fakes, goes down the baseline and hits the reverse layup.

Miller takes a long 2 attempt from the top of the key, no good, ball off Bulls, OB.

Anderson gets an open look missed. Bulls get the board and JYD throws it right to Reggie. he steps back behind the 3 pt line and hits.

9-7 Indy.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

3 TO's already and reggie miller is heating up


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls again throw it away. Pacers run, Miller again steps behind the 3pt line on the right side and misses. Bulls board.

They get it to Curry underneath. He misses the layup. He gets his own board and puts it in. And the foul.

He hits the FT

10-9 bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

O'Neal gets it in the post, goes across the lane and hits the shot.

Hinrich gives to Crawford on the left wing. He drives baseline on Miller, pulls up and pops.

12-11 Bulls

Anderson kicks to Artest at the top of the arc. He airballs it, OB to bulls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Reggie Miller can't guard Crawford. That's laughable. Artest will be on Jamal in a few minutes the way Reggie's getting taken to school. All it will take is one of jamal's crossovers and Reggie will be on the injured list for a few games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Same play Bulls used for Crawford, except this time Hinrich on the left wing. He fakes, gets his man to go flying by. He stops pops.

Artest gets it on the right wing. He tries to muscle in the lane. He's called for the charge.

Timeout


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Get Jamal the ball and let him shoot. Great start so far, better watch the passing lanes though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I like this lineup a lot.

Bulls can sub Gill in for either Hinrich or Crawford for a couple minutes at a time. If needed at all.

I don't see who the Bulls can rotate in at C, though they have Fizer for PF, so they can rest Curry and use AD at C for a stretch.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

How can they looks so good today and so ugly just a day ago?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miller is out. Artest is guarding Crawford.

Crawford at PG. Pass to Hinrich on the left wing. He drives into the lane. Gets an open shot, but banks it too hard. Looked like Curry got the board and putback.

Artest hits from the right wing.

16-13 buls

Davis gets it on the right wing. Drives to his left across the lane. Hits the jumper.

18-13

Pacers feed O'Neal on the left block. He makes some really nice post moves and lays it up over the rim and in.

Davis goes down. Eddy goes down. He limps off the court.

18-15 bulls, 4:13 left

Edy may stay in, looks like he is.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

cool it down Antonio.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG this set. TO Crawford on the right side, beyond the arc. he's double teamed. He dumps over to AD, he goes inside to Curry who misses the close shot. JYD follows with the dunk.

O'Neal hits from about 19 ft. from the left side above the key.

AD takes a jumper from 19 ft and misses.

Johnson gets an open 3 and misses, gets hits own board and makes the 6 ft. shot.

Hinrich gets it on the right side, dribbles toaward the basket, into the lane, and hits the bank shot.

22-19 bulls.

Timeout


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford and Hinrich showing the advantages of playing them both. Crawford moves to the point and hits Hinrich for the points. Interchangeable parts.

Eddy doesn't look right after that knee injury. Hope he shakes it off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls bench tonight is Fizer, Gill, Linton, and ERob.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Bulls can sub Gill in for either Hinrich or Crawford for a couple minutes at a time. If needed at all.


This is true. It's pretty much the inverse of what we were doing. And seems a lot more effective.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Artest on the drive, kicks to Johnson, he hits.

Hinrich gets mugged and the blal taken away. Pacers break and alleyup to O'Neal for the dunk.

Gill in the game, takes the shot from the right wing, misses. Curry boards, misses.

Pacers run, artest hits.

10-2 run indy

25-22


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I finally get to see the Bulls play again, looks okay so far.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

pathetic...Anthony johnson,yet another scrub,to have a carrer night against us


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lob inside to Curry. He's fouled before he even gets the ball.

Fizer and LJ in. Curry is out.

Fizer gets it on the left wing and hits the jumper.

Harrington hits the jumper.

27-24
:41 left

Screen roll hinrich and davis. Davis misses the dunk, it goes OB off indy.

Bulls can go 2-for-1 or they can run the clock down.

inbounds to Fizer, immediate good shot, but missed.

Pacers hold to run the clock down. Artest gets off the shot, but is fouled by LJ with :03 left.

Artest to the line for 2


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Artest hits the 1st
28-24
And the 2nd
29-24

Bulls with :03 left

Hinrich with the running bank shot from beyond the arc on the left side. ALmost goes...

Indy finishes the Q with a 14-4 run.

29-24 after 1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true. It's pretty much the inverse of what we were doing. And seems a lot more effective.


They have to try something. And they simply don't have any bodies to give PT to.

$.02


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
J. Williams 8 2-2 0-0 0-0 2 5 1 2 0 0 0 4 
A. Davis 12 1-5 0-0 0-0 1 2 2 1 0 0 0 2 
E. Curry 11 2-5 0-0 1-1 2 3 0 0 0 0 0 5 
J. Crawford 9 3-3 1-1 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 7 
K. Hinrich 12 2-4 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 2 0 0 1 4 
K. Gill 3 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 
M. Fizer 1 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 
L. Johnson 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 

Totals 57 11-22 1-2 1-1 5 10 5 5 0 0 2 24 
Percentages: .500 .500 1.000 Team Rebounds: 2


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why don't we have any screens set up to run Crawford around for the three? He's hot right now, gotta get him looks.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Board is slow again tonight  I am firmly a member of the dawg pound even w/ those 2 bad passes. 

I guess the new boss is the same as the old boss for ERob. The guy must have the no practice habits. Hell, we have JYD and Linton starting over him. 
It's sad, I thought having Pip out would be ERobs big chance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Why don't we have any screens set up to run Crawford around for the three? He's hot right now, gotta get him looks.


He's not coming of the screens looking to shhot. He's coming to a stop and waiting.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Linton brick


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford in, Hinrich out.

JYD gets the open look at the FT line, and misses. Harrington called for the loose ball foul.

Bulls inbounds to Crawford. He hits gill on the left wing. Jamal gets it back at the top of tha arc. To LJ on the right wing. Over artest, he misses. 

Harrington misses a 3. Croshere gets the board. Pacers move the ball well. Artest drives and hits the lefthanded layup.

31-24 biggest lead

LJ gets it on the left wing, drives, misses the layup. LJ gets his own tip in.

Jones drives, loses the ball. Gill pokes it over to artest. To Jones, he misses the 3.

Crawford at point, pushes it up. To linton on the right wing. To Fizer at the FT line. Perfect pass to JYD inside, he loses it, gets it back. Back to Fizer for the J from the FT line, misses.

Artest gets it in the right block. He's hacked by Gill.

31-26


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In to Harrington, he's double teamed. Back to anderson, he hits.

Crawford takes the 3 from the top of the arc, misses.

Offensive foul on Harrington, his 3rd. He's going to sit.

33-26
9:08 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal on the left side of the arc. To Fizer on the left wing. To Gill on the right side, he drives and hits the layup.

33-28

Anderson. To artest. He shoots, misses.

Bulls run. Fizer in the middle, running the break. To Gill on the left wing. Missed the jumper. Bulls fight for the board, but can't quite get it.

Croshere gets it on the left block. Goes across the lane and tries to shoot. Bulls knock it up in the air and over the basket. OB to Indy.

Timeout


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

i hate Gill....will he put up 20 shots tonight???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls ran a play early for crawford on the left wing, near the baseline. He was able to score easily from there. They ran the same play for Hinrich and he was able to score.

Ever since Indy took Miller out and put Artest on Crawford, we haven't seen that play again. Also, the Pacers are double teaming Crawford when they can.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

**** YOU KENDALL GILL


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers inbound.

Get it to O'neal in the high post, he turns, shoots, misses. LJ comes up with it.

Crawford feeds Gill for the layup, it's blocked. Jump ball.

O'Neal easily wins the jump.

Indy gets it to jones on the right wing. He screen rolls with O'Neal. He hits from about 20 ft in the right corner.

35-28
8:08 left

Gill shoots from the FT line on the move, misses.

Miller misses a quick 3. Jamal with the save from OB, through his legs!

Fizer gets it in the center of the lane, about 4 ft form the basket, turns and shoots, is fouled, missed the shot.

Hinrich in for LJ.

35-28
6:47 left

Fizer to the line
Hits the 1st
And the 2nd

35-30


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Did Jamal save the ball to JYD by passing it between his legs. It looked like Agassi at the baseline.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Marcus FIzer displaying his Chris Anderson skills.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Miller passes inside to O'Neal. He turns away from the double team, and hits.

37-30

Craw on the right wing. Crossover, gets the open 3 and misses.

Fizer chases it down.

Fizer and Hinrich run the pick and roll. Fizer misses the wide open flying dunk from the left side. Hangs on the rim. Tries to tip it out to a bulls player. 

Pacers get it, run, and O'Neal gets the dunk.

39-30

timeout skiles


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal is killing us. On both ends.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Fizer has done a pretty nice job. I'm more impressed with him tonight than I ever have been, I wish he would have made that dunk though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jermaine's got a massive dome.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer is just 1-4 FG. but I like his game tonight. He's making good passes, his teammates aren't handling them.

BTW, it was Gill and Fizer doing the pick and roll.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Jermaine Oneal > Bulls whole team


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gill sucks! He has no right to YAP when he can't back it up by playing decent ball. 

Also, y is E-Rob not playing?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What about potential center, how he looks like ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls inbound to Hinrich. He gives to Crawford. To Davis on the right wing, he hits.

O'Neal hits the turnaround jumper over Davis. He has 16 points.

Hinrich slices into the lane, twisting turning move. Misses the tough layup, too hard off the glass. OB indy.

41-32
4:45 left

O'Neal forced to take a long 3 with :03 on the clock, misses.

Bulls board and get it up court.

Hinrich dribbles a long time at the top of the key. To Crawford. To Davis in the right corner. Long shot, airball.

O'Neal gets it again, turnaround jumper from the left block, misses. Ball OB to bulls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

where is Curry??


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry hurt his knee, they said they'll update us on the "status" which means he may or may not return. 

AD just airballed a WIDE OPEN midrange jumper, then played okay defense on JO and forced the miss but just stood there as a pacer got the rebound.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich to Crawford on the right wing, guarded by Miller. He drives to the top of the key, bullet pass to AD for the easy layup.

41-34

O'Neal gets it on the right block on the move. Goes for the dunk, is fouled by JYD, dunk missed.

O'Neal to the line.

41-34
3:26 left
Hits the first (17 points)
42-34
Hit the 2nd (18 points
43-34

Hinrich brings it up


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

To fizer in the mid-high post on the left side. He turns, drives, is fouled. He'll shoot 2.

Hit the 1st
43-35
3:13
Hit the 2nd
43-36

Indy brings it over half court, calls timeout.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Crawford is playing very well.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Fizer is really impressive tonight. Makes the free throws, Indiana calls a timeout and he runs to the huddle. Seems like he really is inspired tonight, I hope it continues.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shooting just .385. Indy shooting .525

Bulls outrebounding Indy 18-16

Indy has 5 steals, bulls have 0.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford is playing very patiently tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy inbounds. To artest. Bulls in the 2-3 zone.

Indy passes around it. Artest tries to drive. Has it stolen.

Crawford leads the break, leaves for AD for teh dunk!

Croshere misses a jumper for Indy. 

Bulls run the offense. Hinrich gets it on the run, going to his left. He hits the shot as he goes into the lane.

Bulls down 3

Croshere misses a 3 again

Fizer with the baord.

Crawford running the point. Craw tries the and1 move, is called for travelling.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

ohh, not what I want to see from JC. Kill the And1 game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hate when the refs call the dribbling violation.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Where is Eddy Curry????????


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry hurt his knee early in the game, didnt look too serious he walked off without much of a limp but didnt return. He might return in the 2nd half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy passes around the bulls zone. The zone gets really big. Artest cuts, gets the pass. He's fouled by Hinrich.

To the line

Makes the 1st
44-40
Hinrich out, Gill in
Missed the 2nd

Crawford brings it up

To gill on the left wing. To Fizer who works from the left block, across the lane. Looks like it was partially blocked. Missed the hook shot.

Miller hits Croshere inside, he fakes, waits foa bull to fly by, makes the reverse.

Fizer gets it in the lane, misses the running one-hander. JYD runs down the rebound in the right corner. Artest called for the foul.

Bullls inbound. Crawford holds at the top of the key to run out the clock. He drives to the right side of the FT line, pulls up, misses.

Artest boards, kinda stumbles with it up the court, loses control. Jamal gets it throws up a shot from beyond half court, short/air ball.

46-40 at half


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
J. Williams 22 2-4 0-0 0-0 4 7 1 2 0 0 1 4 
A. Davis 18 4-9 0-0 0-0 1 3 2 1 0 0 0 8 
E. Curry 11 2-5 0-0 1-1 2 3 0 0 0 0 0 5 
J. Crawford 21 3-7 1-3 0-0 0 2 4 1 2 0 0 7 
K. Hinrich 18 3-6 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 2 0 0 2 6 
K. Gill 10 1-5 0-1 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 2 
M. Fizer 13 1-6 0-0 4-4 1 4 0 0 0 0 0 6 
L. Johnson 6 1-3 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 0 0 0 1 2 

Totals 119 17-45 1-5 5-5 9 22 8 6 2 0 5 40 
Percentages: .378 .200 1.000 Team Rebounds: 5


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Curry hurt his knee early in the game, didnt look too serious he walked off without much of a limp but didnt return. He might return in the 2nd half.


Thanks 

i wonder if the whole team gets injured


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Even with O'Neal looking like Conan the Barbarian against us, we're still only down by 6. Man that guy's good.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The last offensive posession by the Bulls was horrible. Too much dribbling, not enough off the ball movement or passing.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

could have been worse I suppose...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we're playing alright. Nothing great. But we're staying in the game for now. I like how Hinrich and Crawford are playing. Though I want whichever of them is playing off the ball to get a little more aggressive looking for their shot. I think Jamal may be overpassing right now. But in his defense, on the pick and roll they are doubling him and he's hitting davis for open looks.

I like the effort I've seen from Fizer. I would like to see his shots start falling a little more. JYD is playing great.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Fizer, Gill and Johnson are shooting bricks...combined 3-14 FG's. :dead: 


Is E-Rob in the doghouse again ? No minutes so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> I like the effort I've seen from Fizer. I would like to see his shots start falling a little more. JYD is playing great.


Great?

O'Neal is playing great ;-)


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Watching the bulls the last four games has made one thing clear. They only have 5 players on that team who belong in the nba. Hinrich, JC, williams, davis, and curry. Our bench tonight is 3 for 14. Fizer is a black hole, gill has been awful since skiles came. Without chandler and pippen we just do not have enough players to match up against good teams.

david


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

OT: Pierce has 38, Lebron has 33 on 9-16 FG and 14-16 FT in a close game between Boston and Cleveland. Boston by 3 with just under 5 minutes left.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pierce with 40 points, 8 boards, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 3 steals.

LeBron with 33 points, 3 boards, 4 assists.

97-92 Boston with 2:31 to play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Great?
> ...


Good point.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Boston's on a roll.

Curry won't return tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry has a bruised knee. He will not return.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry will not return. He has a "bruised left knee"...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

you guys are quick


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about this matchup?

Artest 3-7 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 1 stl, 2 blk, 9 pts
Crawford 3-7, 2 reb, 4 ast, 2 stl, 7 pts


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Welsch just nailed a three, assist Pierce. Jiri is playing well. Boston 100-94, 1:15 to play.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Artest is guarding Fizer now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls inbound to start the 2nd half.

Hinrich at PG. Gets it on the left side. Artest steals the pass from Hinrich inside.

Artest inside, misses, maybe blocked, maybe fouled. No call.

Crawford brings it up.

Hinrich holds at the top of the arc. No movement. Fizer gets it at the top of the key, finally, and hits.

46-42

Miller on the right side, beyond tha arc. To O'Neal in the post. Back to Miller. Back to O'Neal. Turnaround misses. Artest called for the loose ball foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at point. On the left wing to AD. Foul on Kenny Anderson.

nbounds to Hinrich. To Fizer. To Crawford. Deep 3, hits! 

46-45

Artest gets it at the FT line. Dishes to Miller just insdie the arc on the left, misses.

Hinrich on the run for the bulls. Slows it down. To Fizer on the left wing. Drives, misses the layup from the left side (tough shot). Ball OB to Indy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy gets it to O'Neal on the left block. He turns, is hacked by Crawford trying to double team.

he goes to the line.

46-45
9:26 left

Missed the 1st FT
Made the 2nd

47-45


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Fizer is COLD


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

hinrich for 333333333


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

JYDDD FOLLOWWWWWWW DUNKKKK WOOOOOOO BULLS TAKE LEAD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford brings it up this time. To Hinrich. To davis. To Fizer in the lane, point blank, with position. Line drive off the front rim.

Miller gets it on the right wing. Loses Jamal with the crossover. Misses the open shot. Indy gets the offensive board. Run the offense. To Anderson wide open in the left corner. Hits.

Bulls run the offense and find Hinrich open at the left side of the arc, he hits the 3.

49-48

O'Neal gets it on the right wing, far from the basket. Misses a tough shot over the double team.

Bulls run. Crawford misses the lefty layup, but JYD follows with the dunk putback.

50-49

Timeout


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

HELLA YEAH!!! JYD from teh uupper reaches of sky.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Johnny Red Kerr giving the Junkyard Dog Woof. 

Bulls up by 1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls badly need Fizer's game. It's not on tonight, but he's not really played that much. I hope he gets better with more PT.

We need him even more with Curry unable to play.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

will Crawford ever get to the free throw line????:no:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

hinrich is the man


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

So we have perimeter shooters....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers shooting 17% this Q, Bulls 57%.

Indy tries to run pick/roll with Foster and Miller. Foster called for the moving pick.

Hinrich at PG. To Craw on the left side. He drives to the top of the arc. TO Fizer on the left wing. He can't find a shot, dishes to Hinrich for the open 3, he hits at the buzzer!

53-49 bulls

Artest guarded by JYD, gets the shot off, misses. Bulls running. Hinrich to Crawford who hits the jumper from the left side.

Indy timeout

55-49

15-3 run for Bulls

:20 timeout


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford and Hinrich are takin' over. Backcourt of the present and future!


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, hinrich is an assassin!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

OT: Pierce finished with 41 pts, 9 rebs, 6 asts, 4 stls, 2 blks and the win. Lebron did finish with a career high 37 points though, the kid is amazing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't understand Indy's game plan. They figured out to put Artest on Jamal early in Q1 and it worked. Now they're sticking with Miller on him and they're getting burned.

After the timeout, anderson is out.

Artest has it stolen after the inbounds.

Hinrich with beautiful behind the back pass to Crawford on the run for the layup attempt. Crawford fouled hard!

To the line

Missed the 1st FT
55-49
6:17 left
Mad the 2nd
56-49


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

WOWZARZ HINRICH IS NEATO  

WHAT A PASS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy catches the bulls napping, long pass to Harrington for the layup, he misses, putback misses. Bulls board and run.

Fizer gets it and hits the bank shot in the lane

58-49

O'Neal gets it on the right block. Turns, fires, misses.

Crawford stops, pops the 3 at the top of the arc.

Timeout again

61-49


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

geez, hinrich and crawford look awesome tonight.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

there we FREAKING go!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:djparty: 

lets not blow this


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls defense looks terrific without Curry in there. Coincidence? Maybe.

Given up just 3 points so far in the quarter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich's got some pizzazz..................with more game experience and with more break opportunities, he'll do that a lot.

Hell yeah Kirk and Jamal! Great playing.

Let's get this win!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's times like this that make you forget momentarilly all the pain this team has caused.

Watching Hinrich and Crawford clicking on all cylinders is wonderful.

And JYD and Fizer and Davis doing all the dirty work.

Crawford nailing a 3 in Artest's mug...priceless.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

grrrr


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Artest gets it on the right wing. Drives right to the hoop for the easy layup.

61051
4:45 left

Crawford to Fizer. Missed the shot. Fizer tries to get the rebound but it's OB.

Bulls killing them on the boards 31-21

Johnson drives to the FT line, and hits.

61-53

Miller is now out, and Indy has scored 4 unanswered points.

Bulls timeout to make the adjustment.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This team needs to push the ball at every opportunity. We look good in transition.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

here comes Linton Johnson


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

nice PASS by Jamal, AD finishes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Linton Johnson in the game for JYD.

Hinrich brings it up. Runs away from the double team, goes left, drives, is fouled putting up the bank shot from 8 ft.

He misses the 1st FT
61-53
Made the 2nd
62-53
4:13 left

Johnson tries to go around Hinrich. Looked like a clear path. Then it was gone. Missed the runner. 

Crawford drives, gets up in the air, had no shot. Finds AD for the layup anyhow.

Harrington is fouled by fizer and goes to the line.

Hits the 1st
Missed the 2nd. Artest gets the looseball right at the sideline and fizer pushes him out (foul).

Inbounds, run the offense. To harrington who hits the J from 18 ft.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Yo Linton!!!!!


Relax dude


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls get it to Crawford on the left wing. Against Johnson. he misses the 3.

Artest drives under the basket. Nowhere to go. Loses the ball.

Linton gets it in the right corner. Fires the 3. Misses.

Bulls poke it out and get control. To Linton in the right corner again, misses. Ball OB to Bulls.

Hinrich on the inbounds, starts to drive. Is fouled by Harrington. He'll shoot free throws.

Makes the 1st
2:23 left
65-56
Hits the 2nd
66-56


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich has incredible defensive instincts, he always puts the offensive player in akward positions and makes them turn it over and make a bad decision. 

theyve got JC runnin off some picks so they are working on that obviously, thats good news. 

Fizer gets two quick fouls, not sure how many he has but they need him in the 4th with Curry out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Johnson has it poked off his leg OB to bulls.

Kerr and Dore talking about how Jamal wanted to be PG for 3 years, and Hinrich untouted rookie comes in and shows him how to tdo the job. (Rough quote, typing fast).

Fizer takes a long shot and misses.

Harrington takes a long shot and misses.

Gill gets it on the right wing. Drives baseline, is bumped out of bounds.

Harrington's 5th foul.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

hahahahahahha, here we go again. I cant understand why you guys are so happy. Its the 3rd Quarter, the Bulls dont show up in the 4th?? 
Same movie?? I hope not.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> hahahahahahha, here we go again. I cant understand why you guys are so happy. Its the 3rd Quarter, the Bulls dont show up in the 4th??
> Same movie?? I hope not.


Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill makes the 1st FT
67-56
Maybe the Bulls can get a lead and keep it tonight!
Makes the 2nd
68-56

Johnson to Croshere, passes up the open 3. In to O'neal on the right block. Misses a tough shot against the double team.

Hinrich dribbling right across the top of the arc, johnson reaches out and grabs him.

AD gets a rest.

Hinrich misses the 1st FT
Made the 2nd
Bulls with a 13 points lead
69-56
1:08 left


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Is Anthony Johnson related to Vinny Johnson. They could be stunt doubles.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Any updates on Curry's condition? I know he has a bruised knee and wont come back. Did they say if he is expected to miss any games??


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Linton Johnson needs to go.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Any updates on Curry's condition? I know he has a bruised knee and wont come back. Did they say if he is expected to miss any games??


They havent said anything. I really doubt he'll miss any games. He didnt even go out of the game at first when it happened, he stayed in for a play or two and walked out pretty cleanly on it. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Linton Johnson needs to go.


He's a taller version of Hassell....he could stay


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JYD on O'Neal. O'Neal in the post. Turns, is fouled.

Artest drives past Linton Johnson for the lefty layup.

69-58

Hinrich with the great feed inside to Fizer. Fizer can't make the chip shot, blocked by O'neal. he gets the board and is fouled by Fizer.

O'neal to the line.

This Bulls lineup has Hinrich, Fizer, and Gill as its scoring options.

O'neal misses the 1st FT
and the 2nd

He takes forever to shoot his FTs

Fizer with the board

Hinrich at the top of the ey. Hodling to run out some clock. DRibbles behind the back. Almost loses the dribble. Ball goes to Gill on the left wing. He shakes, bakes, and hits the tough shot and is fouled by Artest!

Bulls 71-58
Jamal back in, Gill to the line
Fizer is out, with 10 rebounds already
Gill misses the FT

Artest drives, dishes to Jones, he hits the tough layup.

71-60 at end of Q3


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

A large part of why we may be winning and indeed why we may come away with the win is that we have taken 8 extra shots as a function of being more active on the boards and playing a faster pace

Andersen and Johnson also have 1 assist between them at the end of 3 .. they are struggling to get good ball movement against Kirk and Jamal


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's the key for the Bulls.

They had AD on O'Neal. Whenever O'Neal got the ball, Hinrich double teamed. O'Neal could do nothing.

This strategy didn't work with JYD and Hinrich double teaming.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I hope we dont witness another of those usual Bulls' MELTDOWNS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
J. Williams 31 3-5 0-0 0-0 5 10 3 2 0 0 2 6 
A. Davis 29 5-11 0-0 0-0 3 7 2 1 0 0 0 10 
E. Curry 11 2-5 0-0 1-1 2 3 0 0 0 0 0 5 
J. Crawford 31 6-12 3-6 1-2 0 3 6 1 2 0 1 16 
K. Hinrich 29 5-8 2-3 4-6 0 1 2 3 1 0 2 16 
K. Gill 13 2-7 0-2 2-3 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 6 
M. Fizer 25 3-12 0-0 4-4 1 10 2 0 0 0 2 10 
L. Johnson 11 1-4 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 0 1 0 2 2 

Totals 180 27-64 5-11 12-16 12 36 16 7 4 0 10 71 
Percentages: .422 .455 .750 Team Rebounds: 8


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone like the frontline of Fizer/JYD/Davis
more than Linton/Davis/Curry?

I think Fizer gives us more rebounding, and he will at least get the shot attempts up there that Eddy doesn't seem able to get. He's a lot more aggressive than Eddy. And with JYD/Davis/Fizer we are so much stronger on the inside.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

nasty dunk by artest


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

another nasty dunk by artest, ouch.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Artest again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy with the ball.

They get it on the left block to Artest. he stubmles, falls. Jump ball is called. Artest and jyd for the jump.

Tip goes back and nobody on the bulls can get it. OB under the basket to Indy with :05 on the inbounds clock.

Inbounds to Artest, fouled righ away by JYD. Resets the :24 clock. OB to indy.

Inbound, they get it to Artest, he drives around JYD and finishes with the power jam.

71-62

Crawford at PG. Feeds Fizer on the left block. he dribbles, turns, and makes the shot.

Croshere misses a turnaround jumper from the right side, but Artest finishes with another power jam putback.

Buls are double teaming, using Fizer, and he's doing a GREAT job.

Gill takes a shot from the right side, misses. JYD tries to put back, but he's fouled. He goes to the line. 4th foul on artest


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

They take Hinrich off the court and the ball stops moving.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kendall Gill is awful. He should retire right now.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

watch while we blow this one again:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JYD makes the 1st FT
74-64
And the 2nd
75-64

Crawford playing body-0tobody defense (attaboy).

Artest gets it at the top of the key, loses his man, htis the J from 2 0 ft.

75-66

Gill to JYD. He misses the layup. Gets his own board. Has it rejected hard. Gill gets it, misses.

Indy runs, and bulls are called for a foul. OB Indy.

They inbounds. Reggie for 3, misses. Bulls run, Crawford shoots when the bulls don't have numbers, but JYD bails him out with the offenseive board. 

Crawford's pass is stolen by jones. He goes downcourt for the layup, and misses. Indy tries to save it, but into the hands of the bulls.

Gill hits on the run.

77-66

Artest misses a running shot, but Indy gets the rebound. Croshere gets off a 3 attempt, misses. Ball goes out of bounds off the bulls.

timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Anyone like the frontline of Fizer/JYD/Davis
> more than Linton/Davis/Curry?
> 
> I think Fizer gives us more rebounding, and he will at least get the shot attempts up there that Eddy doesn't seem able to get. He's a lot more aggressive than Eddy. And with JYD/Davis/Fizer we are so much stronger on the inside.


I agree.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls holding the lead so far

77-66 with 8:17 left


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

unBULLievable, you are quite the optimist.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> unBULLievable, you are quite the optimist.


:laugh: trying to put away all the bad energy


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Future, I like Fizer/Davis/JYD right now because Fizer is giving us everything Curry has been giving us. Fizer can score in the post, plus hes a better rebounder and defender than Curry. Bulls are way tougher inside and they've got Hinrich and JC doing their "thang" on the perimeter. Its working well, and the Pacers are getting only one shot almost everytime down, and the Bulls are getting 2-3 shots each time.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

crawford was playing well a few minutes ago but the guy thinks he's jordan right now. he needs to work on his shot selection.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Artest gets a rest.

Croshere misses the open look 3. Fizer with his 11th board.

They bring itup, Crawford at PG. Fizer sets the screen. Crawuses it. Misses the shot. Gets his own board, misses again.

Miller gets it in the right corner. To croshere. To anderson. Misses. Fizer gets his 12th board!

Craw at PG. To Hinrich on the left wing. To JYD, his pass is a togh one but is poked OB by Indy.

AD in for Crawford. Bulls go big.

Fizer gets the inbounds on the right wing. Misses from near the corner. In and out.

O'Neal in the low post on the right block. Nice pass inside but the indy player was under the basket and hit the bottom of the backboard with his shot. JYD comes up with it.

Bulls use up way too much clock. Hinrich has to shoot with it running out. Misses. 

Croshere gets it in the left corner. He shoots over Fizer. Misses, comes back to him. Players dive on the floor. OB off bulls.

Artest back in.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Wow..I suppose those rims at the United center are gonna break at some point


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy inbounds it. To Miller on the right wing. To O'Neal inside. Quick passing. To Anderson for the open shot. He misses.

Fizer gets it on the left block. Turns, drives. Loses the handle.

Artest gets it at the top of the arc. Hits the shot, but they call it a 2.

77-68

timeout


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Artest is a beast.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't taste my beer. arrrrrrrrgh
(commercial)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

He is the will behind the Pacers....without him they would just be above average.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully that Gill-Hinrich backcourt is temperorary. I know Crawford kind of had a few bad trips down the floor there, but we need him out on the floor.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it any surprise y we keep blowing 4th qtr leads?? Just look at our offensive execution right now. We're lucky they're so cold from the field. Also, Skiles took Jamal out cuz he took a couple of ill-advised shots.....but c'mon, he's the only player who can create a solid shot for himself out there. Put him back in!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 2-11 Fg's in this quarter and cant get to the line either..better start hitting some shots..

5:31 left

77-68


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

how much time left?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Anyone like the frontline of Fizer/JYD/Davis
> more than Linton/Davis/Curry?
> 
> I think Fizer gives us more rebounding, and he will at least get the shot attempts up there that Eddy doesn't seem able to get. He's a lot more aggressive than Eddy. And with JYD/Davis/Fizer we are so much stronger on the inside.


Fut

I like it too

I think this gives us our best and most balanced front line right now 

I would like to use Eddy from Marcus's spot on the bench 

But I am convinced our best starting 5 to put on the floor right now is

*

Davis
Fizer
JYD
Crawford
Hinrich

*

I'm pissed about ERob .. don't know what's up with that but I really thought he was ready to come into his own


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

ignore that


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

damn we cant score


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG. he gets an open look, misses.

Fizer with the offensive board. He's fouled tring to put it back.

Fizer to the line

Jamal back in
Fizer hits the 1st FT
Missed the 2nd

But AD gets the board

Bulls set it up.

Back to Fizer inside. He misses. Bulls get it back.

Hinrich drives, dishes back to the FT line, but Miller steals it.
Jamal grabs him. No clear path foul, since he was in the back court.

Jonson feeds artest in the low block. He slices through all the bulls defenders
and hits.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Fizer is a MONSTER. 

He is EASILY our best player tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls get it to AD for the jumper from the right side.

JYD gets the offensive board. Misses. 

O'Neal gets it in the right block. Can't hit the shot. 

Fizer another board.

Bulls get it to fizer on the left baseline with the clock running out. He hits!

80-70

Indy runs their defense. Perhaps they overpass. They get Johnson a shot and he misses.

Bulls run, and Jamal hits from the right wing.

Timeout Indy!

82-70 bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

There's a little over 3 minutes left in the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rookie mistake, then great transition pass to Crawford for the deuce. Hinrich-Crawford is NICE to watch.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Great rotation on that last posession, Pacers kept swinging but they couldnt get the open shot, good defense bullies! 

We might pull this one out!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Fizer 15 points 14 rebounds right?

Jamal and Kirk look REAL good together...

I'm starting to love our backcourt...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Man, do you guys notice something weird when players are chosing which pg to pass the ball.

Its like some players are looking for Hinrich and Fizer just shrugged off KH to go to Jamal. Luckily, the two of them seem to be passing to each other just fine.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

HINRICH ON ONEAL AND 1 WHAT! 

WOOOOOOOOOO

CROWD GOES NUTS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy with just 24 points in the 2nd half.

Since CUrry's been out, 17, 14, and 10 points for them.

Artest gets it on the right block. Tough shot, misses. Fizer comes up with it.

Bulls run their offense. Hinrich splits the D, throws up a tough shot, it falls! and he's fouled

No way Bullls are going to lose tonight!

Hinrich to the line
84-70
2:34 left
Missed the FT

Artest dribbles it off his foot. Jamal dives for it. Gives to Kirk for the open layup. He stops, hands it to JYD for the dunk.

Attaboy!

Timeout Indy!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OH YESSS!!!!!!

CROWD GOING NUTS!!!!

BULLS GONNA BREAK THE STREAK!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WOOFWOOOF


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

16 point lead
86-70
with 2:13 left


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Double doubles for Fizer, JYD and AD tonight. All three guys in the frontcourt with a double double, thats how its done.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skiles empties his bench...Linton Johnson comes into the game.:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich over O'Neal....I love it.

EXCELLENT WIN tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy looking way out of sync. Have trouble inbounding, then getting it across half court.

Carlisle has thrown in the towel. Their scrubs are in.

Foster misses, Bulls get the board. 

Jamal tries to split a double team, and is hacked.

Linton Johnson in for AD.

Jamal holds at the top of the key. Running out the clock. He crosses over and takes the 3 and misses.

Hinrich fouls for no apparent reason.

Chris Jeffries comes in and pulls down his shorts at half court. That was weird.

Ron Artest is the only pacer to score this quarter.

Indy gets it in the lane and hits the shot. And the foul.

86-73

Bulls running out the clock.

Fizer gets it on the right block. Drives, knocks down foster, misses the point blank shot.

Pacers miss again. Bulls waste a little time. Get it to Linton, he takes the 3 and misses.

Pacers shoot and JYd gets the board. Bulls run out the clock.

86-75 final


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i had the bulls losing, but i did have kirk with 20


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls + WGN + Saturday nights = WINS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, C.C.C.P*, dkg1, rlucas4257, hoops*, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, HAWK23*, jsong, curry_52*, rwj333, Spyfy, unBULLievable, Thorgal, MirageRon, numlock, arenas809*, chibullsfan4life, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, mATtAhY, Qwst21, Bulls96*, futuristxen, ArtestFan, lou4gehrig, VincentVega, LakerDan, sonny, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, TC&JCBulls, DaBullz)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
J. Williams 43 4-9 0-0 2-2 8 15 4 2 3 0 4 10 
A. Davis 34 5-12 0-0 0-0 5 10 2 1 0 1 0 10 
E. Curry 11 2-5 0-0 1-1 2 3 0 0 0 0 0 5 
J. Crawford 41 7-17 3-7 1-2 1 5 7 2 3 0 2 18 
K. Hinrich 37 6-11 2-3 4-7 0 1 4 4 1 0 3 18 
K. Gill 19 3-10 0-2 2-3 1 2 1 0 0 0 1 8 
M. Fizer 37 5-17 0-0 5-6 2 15 2 1 0 0 2 15 
L. Johnson 16 1-5 0-1 0-0 1 2 0 0 1 0 2 2 
C. Jefferies 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
C. Blount DNP - Left Knee Sprain 
S. Pippen DNP - Left Knee Surgery 
E. Robinson DNP - Coach's Decision 

Totals 239 33-86 5-13 15-21 20 53 20 10 8 1 15 86 
Percentages: .384 .385 .714 Team Rebounds: 8


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Total team effort tonight. JYD, AD and Fizer were JUST HUGE inside. Totally shutting down Oneal. Jamal and Kirk taking care in the backcourt.

Great team D, great hussel, timely scoring. Still gotta improve a lot in the latter though.

None the less, both my teams won tonight(Magic and Bulls). I'M HAPPY!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls just beat the best team in the East and arguably best road team in the NBA. 

I'm happy


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

You're a wise man, rlucas.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dore and Kerr just talked about how Hinrich double teamed O'Neal and that took the ball out of his hands, basically.

We had the answer for them tonight, they did not adjust at all.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Dore and Kerr just talked about how Hinrich double teamed O'Neal and that took the ball out of his hands, basically.
> 
> We had the answer for them tonight, they did not adjust at all.


This is true. AD wore down O'Neal in the second half and Hinrich was a gnat w/ the double teams in the post. The defense looked great tonight.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

any news on Curry's injury????

Thanks!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true. AD wore down O'Neal in the second half and Hinrich was a gnat w/ the double teams in the post. The defense looked great tonight.


Let me add that Fizer was amazing on defense tonight. Not on his man, but as 2nd man on the double team. He was all over the place, running hard and making hte double team work, even out past the arc.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> You're a wise man, rlucas.


you could see his shot coming around last night. But I wasnt too wise, i predicted the bulls losing by 6


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me add that Fizer was amazing on defense tonight. Not on his man, but as 2nd man on the double team. He was all over the place, running hard and making hte double team work, even out past the arc.


Yup one of the best games I've seen from Fizer ever.

Fizer/JYD/AD got almost every board and lots of offensive boards too. I've noticed that JYD and AD especially have a knack for getting offensive boards as well.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I picked the Bulls to win  .

Ron-Ron eats Crawford lunch predictions :laugh: 

Kirk-Jamal dismantled the best team in the conference and we got some sporadic but solid overall post play from fizer .

Jyd,Ad,Fizer are some tough mofo's inside and it showed 

J.Oneal looked pretty soft that second half 


the Bulls won all its at peace with the world :meditate:

For now ........


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, Maestro, TRUTHHURTS*, Chops, C.C.C.P*, dkg1, rlucas4257, hoops*, ztect, L.O.B, thunderspirit, SPMJ, Showtyme, Crawscrew*, jsong, superdave, hps, macro6*, Spyfy, unBULLievable, Thorgal, MirageRon, numlock, arenas809*, chibullsfan4life, HELLHAMMER, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, mATtAhY, Qwst21, BG44, Dathomieyouhate, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, ArtestFan, lou4gehrig, ShakeTiller, VincentVega, LakerDan, sonny, Bolts, Laid-Backness06*, DaBullz)

Free beer at truebluefan's house!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

some of the kirk haters are going to point to his 4 assts and 4 TOs. the answer to that is simple, those TOs came because he was aggressive. Playing like he did tonight is exactly what we need. He and JC spread the floor, were aggressive looking for their shot, and played smart ball. It was a little bit like watching the 89 Pistons tonight. the front line was all lunch bucket while the backcourt got the job done in terms of scoring. Its a different formula to win, but its original and there is precendence for success


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

JYD, Fizer, and AD played great, and were crashing the boards. I'm not sure if that would've happened if Curry was still in there. Heinrich played great again, and Jamal played well. The Bulls looked really good, looked well coached as well, much better than their last game. 

They just need to be more consistent.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

well said rlucas4257 :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> some of the kirk haters are going to point to his 4 assts and 4 TOs. the answer to that is simple, those TOs came because he was aggressive. Playing like he did tonight is exactly what we need. He and JC spread the floor, were aggressive looking for their shot, and played smart ball. It was a little bit like watching the 89 Pistons tonight. the front line was all lunch bucket while the backcourt got the job done in terms of scoring. Its a different formula to win, but its original and there is precendence for success


What's your take on how well the team did after curry left?

My thinking since the Bulls' first win after the trade was that they look better with ONE guy on the court who can't play defense than with TWO.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

It looks like our team is going to be more and more of a backcourt team with some hustle players rather than depending on the center Curry. Curry is still the best Center that the Bulls have ever gotten though. He's seems that he will be a 15 and 5 player rather than a 27 and 10 like some of you predicted

Great win tonight, again we fought until the end and great plays by Kirk. Hopefully we can get our first win streak against Orlando


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I was wrong tonight. Great win. I hope it is the start of a nice run. Did Curry get injured? If so, did it look serious?

Great game by Fizer as well. His shooting will come around, since he hasn't played much, I but always said he could be a very good contributor.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your take on how well the team did after curry left?
> ...


its a wierd situation. if i were to write a scouting report on the Bulls it would be a catch 22. It seems the bulls are either trying so hard to get curry the ball that they take themselves out of the game or they force shots and dont get Curry the ball. the bulls were successful when curry had some life last year, this year, he hasnt. its not entirely his fault, but perhaps its chandler who should be the 5, and curry should be on the first plane out of town? i dont know? today, we went with our hard hat front court. I was scared the lack of spacing would kill us, but Kirk and JC had it going and made it up for it. it was a nice gimmick tonight and might work for a week or 2, but eventually the spacing is going to have to come from somewhere. the defense looked good today. Fizer is either skyrocketing his trade value, or is about to push someone else onto the block. How quickly he came out of the doghouse?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> its a wierd situation. if i were to write a scouting report on the Bulls it would be a catch 22. It seems the bulls are either trying so hard to get curry the ball that they take themselves out of the game or they force shots and dont get Curry the ball. the bulls were successful when curry had some life last year, this year, he hasnt. its not entirely his fault, but perhaps its chandler who should be the 5, and curry should be on the first plane out of town? i dont know? today, we went with our hard hat front court. I was scared the lack of spacing would kill us, but Kirk and JC had it going and made it up for it. it was a nice gimmick tonight and might work for a week or 2, but eventually the spacing is going to have to come from somewhere. the defense looked good today. Fizer is either skyrocketing his trade value, or is about to push someone else onto the block. How quickly he came out of the doghouse?


I expected Fizer to come back strong, but not this soon. He does give us a lot of what Curry does - the post scoring and rebounding (Fizer's is better than Curry's it seems to me). Fizer also has a really nice midrange game that Curry doesn't have. And he showed tonight he can hustle on D. But he was punked by O'Neal mano-a-mano in the 1st half, so he has to be used properly.

It was a great win. Over the best team in the east. With no one player on our team having to be THE man. Three potent scoring options on the floor (Hinrich, Crawford, Fizer). Balanced scoring. GREAT defense, and a big front court getting the boards.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

it was very reminiscent of the pistons. Fizer as Mark Aguirre/Adrian Dantley, Hinrich as Joe D, Jamal as Thomas. And then the lunch bucket front court. Very reminiscent. Fizer and Chandler seemed to play well together. mainly because fizer can knock down Js and get the spacing right. could we deal Curry and say erob or a first round pick protected only for the top 2 for Dunleavy, Pietrus and Dampier?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Unsung hero: Antonio Davis. His defense on O'Neal in the second half was something to behold. He looked determined to shut him down. And he did. I think he might just have a little bit of a psychological edge on O'Neal if I didn't know any better.

Such things work out very nicely if the bulls sneak into an 8 seed and draw the Pacers in the first round.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> it was very reminiscent of the pistons. Fizer as Mark Aguirre/Adrian Dantley, Hinrich as Joe D, Jamal as Thomas. And then the lunch bucket front court. Very reminiscent. Fizer and Chandler seemed to play well together. mainly because fizer can knock down Js and get the spacing right. could we deal Curry and say erob or a first round pick protected only for the top 2 for Dunleavy, Pietrus and Dampier?


I dunno. I don't really like to throw out trade proposals, because I've never seeon one on these message boards ever happen. The trades that do happen are from left field, it seems to me. Like Brand for a draft pick, or the Rose trade, or the more recent Rose trade.

What seems good on paper doesn't seem to match reality. From GS's point of view, they have to be happy with their record considering the damage they took in the offseason. Why would they want to mess with it? Maybe in the offseason.

Maybe a team that is in the playoff hunt this year might be interested in a guy who can put them over the top. Otherwise, I think any big trade will end up happening over the summer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Unsung hero: Antonio Davis. His defense on O'Neal in the second half was something to behold. He looked determined to shut him down. And he did. I think he might just have a little bit of a psychological edge on O'Neal if I didn't know any better.
> 
> Such things work out very nicely if the bulls sneak into an 8 seed and draw the Pacers in the first round.


AD, like Rose, played for the Pacers. maybe some revenge on his former team?

AD got a ton of help from Hinrich to shut down O'neal. But it was different when we tried to use Hinrich and JYD. AD was clearly way better.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno. I don't really like to throw out trade proposals, because I've never seeon one on these message boards ever happen. The trades that do happen are from left field, it seems to me. Like Brand for a draft pick, or the Rose trade, or the more recent Rose trade.
> ...


curry still has a ton of value, its just an idea. I see it like this. We have Curry, Chandler, JYD, Fizer and Davis and in a real world situation, only 96 minutes to play them sure we might be to squeeze one of those 5 (JYD or Fizer) over to the 3 for about 20 minutes and buy some time that way. But clearly there still isnt enough minutes. Good win tonight. hopefully its something the Bulls can build on. but i think this JYD Fizer combo at the 3 is a gimmick. give the NBA about a week, they will adjust


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> AD, like Rose, played for the Pacers. maybe some revenge on his former team?
> 
> AD got a ton of help from Hinrich to shut down O'neal. But it was different when we tried to use Hinrich and JYD. AD was clearly way better.


I hope AD is showing the doubters that he's got some game left in the tank. Though he probably can't score 15ppg like he used to, he can still defend and board. Plus he may not be a high riser like Curry.. but he takes the ball strong to the hoop and can hit a 15 footer from time to time. Sure as h*ll beats seeing Blount out there for major minutes. 

With Bulls, 5 games:
<b>11ppg / 11.2rpg / 1.4ast / 1.0blk / 41% FGp / 34.4 min</b> per game


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not giving up on Curry yet. I believe people are expecting too much from the kid. I ask this, which player that has come out of high school, has been expected to be the number one option on offense in his 3rd season? No one. Garnett had Googs and Starbury. Bryant had Shaq and Eddie Jones/Glen Rice. Rashard Lewis had Payton. Jermaine O'Neal couldn't play. Bender and Harrington didn't play much. McGrady had Carter in Toronto.

That's why people expecting the kid to average 20ppg and be the No. 1 option on offense is unrealitic.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> That's why people expecting the kid to average 20ppg and be the No. 1 option on offense is unrealitic.


It's not the offense that bugs me as much. It is the intensity the kid plays with, especially on defense.

Youth is no excuse for not playing hard. In fact, it should be an advantage.

Again, no heart.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

while i think we ought to deal one of our bigs, i dont believe anyone has anything to worry about. Pax seems intent on keeping both of them. But if pax hands either of them a max deal, then he is clearly insane


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not the offense that bugs me as much. It is the intensity the kid plays with, especially on defense.
> ...


The Toronto trade was done to address this specifically. Curry was going against Bags at training. Now he has to go against AD, and fight. Curry has to learn the effort required to be great.

Whatever the case, I'm willing to see where Curry is at the end of the season. No point trading him now. People called for him to be traded last season, and he came on strong. Lets just see.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> The Toronto trade was done to address this specifically. Curry was going against Bags at training. Now he has to go against AD, and fight. Curry has to learn the effort required to be great.
> 
> Whatever the case, I'm willing to see where Curry is at the end of the season. No point trading him now. People called for him to be traded last season, and he came on strong. Lets just see.


I agree 100%...and I'd add that if Fizer continues to play well, make Curry earn his minutes by limiting them and making him show hustle in those minutes and in practice.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> while i think we ought to deal one of our bigs, i dont believe anyone has anything to worry about. Pax seems intent on keeping both of them. But if pax hands either of them a max deal, then he is clearly insane


Pax shouldn't give them the max, but what do you do if other teams give them max offers?

How do you convince a pair of 22-year-olds about team loyalty when they are staring at $80 million before they are 30?

Eighty MILLION dollars. Does anyone here know what it means to have that kind of capital for one person?

Yikes.

By the way, I mentioned it in another thread.... Curry has to show that he can respond to serious NBA coaching. If he doesn't, then he's run out of chances with me. I'm still a believer, but if Skiles can't push this guy to start really improving his game and his attitude towards the game, then I don't know...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> Pax shouldn't give them the max, but what do you do if other teams give them max offers?
> ...


I doubt anyone is going to give these kids a max deal. You can pay for potential, but not the max for potential. you pay the max for production. it should be interesting however.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> but i think this JYD Fizer combo at the 3 is a gimmick.


I half agree 

I don't like Fizer at the 3 but I like JYD as a perimeter guard /hustler .. think of a bigger Eric Williams style type of role but with bigger rebounding capacity at the 3 which helps triggers our break ball


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't the max deal under CBA coming off a rookie contract... 6 yrs/ 67M ala Tim Thomas a few years back?

Vets like EJones and Rose got 7 years /92M.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> I half agree
> ...


i agree. JYD can play there. You can steal 16-20 minutes a night there for him. he definetely can defend that spot. the problem is his offense. he doesnt stretch the court out nearly enough and things could get bogged down. but tonight, kirk and jamal had it going and kind of hid this little fact. but we cant expect kirk to go 8 for 10 from like he has the last 2 nights every weekend. We still need a 3 who can score from the 3 point line and in


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Isn't the max deal under CBA coming off a rookie contract... 6 yrs/ 67M ala Tim Thomas a few years back?
> 
> Vets like EJones and Rose got 7 years /92M.


whoops. Brand got 6 yrs / 82M.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Man, do you guys notice something weird when players are chosing which pg to pass the ball.
> 
> Its like some players are looking for Hinrich and Fizer just shrugged off KH to go to Jamal. Luckily, the two of them seem to be passing to each other just fine.


i think it was just jamals turn, he and kirk take turns bringing the ball upcourt


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I did notice that our bigs seemed to look for Crawford, especially fizer, to give the ball to first(especially at the begining of the game when we threw a cross court pass that Reggie Miller stole, even though Hinrich was standing much closer and was sort of open). Probably just habit more than anything. I wouldn't read too much into it. So long as they give it to someone. Marcus brought the ball up the floor a few more times than I'd like to see him do it for a big man.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

One of the luxuries of the Hinrich-Crawford backcourt is the fact that both of them can, at any time, bring the ball up. They're interchangable, especially so after a defensive rebound when we're looking to push the break.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Marcus brought the ball up the floor a few more times than I'd like to see him do it for a big man.



I wonder if he's been told at all not to do this. It always bothered me last year as well. Fizer's got nifty handles for a 4, but I don't like it when he brings the ball up the court at all. I feel like some guard is going to come up behind him and pick his pocket.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's been told at all not to do this. It always bothered me last year as well. Fizer's got nifty handles for a 4, but I don't like it when he brings the ball up the court at all. I feel like some guard is going to come up behind him and pick his pocket.


Fizer was pretty much a 3/4/5 in college, so it's no surprise that he can handle the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Indiana 130, Chicago 79.
> 
> Hey, we won 140-89 last year, both defenses are better now so I figure both teams will score 10 less points.


oops. LOL. But i don't blame you.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> the bulls need kirk to play big in this one...if he cant he needs to sit
> 
> kenny anderson doesn't play much D and tinsley doesn't even play anthony johnson ,he's no scrub but he's no good either , i feel very confident in the half of the game JC is at point guard he torches this duo
> ...


jc didn't score as much as i thought he would but i knew kirk would get it done ....and i predicted a win


----------

